# Can you give Tinker a forever home?



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Tinker is looking for her forever home. She's a beautiful blue tabby and is fine with other cats. She came from a house that had a dog so she should also be fine with other dogs. If you think you could give her a forever home please get in touch.
I do not know if she has been spayed so i will wait a few weeks to see if she comes on heat. If she does she will be spayed before leaving me

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10298568_694977673873072_3663601793528464527_o_zps8e0b370b.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10293568_694977730539733_4887278627180205763_o_zpsbf090bc1.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1507520_694977847206388_6617405082902521735_o_zps7574babc.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beauty


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> What a beauty


she is lovely CC and had been left behind by her previous owners when they moved
a family had been looking after her but their tiny baby is highly allergic to catsand they can no longer keep her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

People pee me off hun, leaving part of the family behind, there is no excuse, now if it was a hubby left behind I could understand that but not an animal.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How can people have no conscience about leaving their pets behind. She is lovely, hope she finds someone to love her soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

She came from the same who had been looking after Minnie when she was left behind too
this is a better photo of Minnie

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10321114_693911477313025_1664740091011434717_o_zpsccb45dbe.jpg.html]


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Ohh Tinker is gorgeous. We already have three though and OH says no :nonod: Am wondering if I should replace OH with Tinker


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww they are both beautiful , and neither look in any hurry to leave yours Sal ,happy girls , best wishes for them


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Tinker is a stunning looking cat, the colour and markings are a pretty unusual combination.

I can't understand anyone abandoning their animals...if theyre not a part of your family you shouldn't have them! I got my last 2 after the owner abandoned them in her flat 4 days before the bailiffs were due to evict her. Resigned to keeping the one still trying to find the other a home.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Ohh Tinker is gorgeous. We already have three though and OH says no :nonod: *Am wondering if I should replace OH with Tinker ;*)


Go for it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful cats both - Minnie in particular is stunning.


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh wow I "need" Minnie. If the 2 we have just got were a bit more settled I would definitely have a bad time saying no. And I was the one that said I wasn't having any cats


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Go for it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I would but I have invested so much time in getting him house trained


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's Tinker this morning. She left for her foster home last night and has settled in well with young children and a rottweiler dog


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful, blue tabbies have a special place in my heart as they remind me of my Simba. However, he is a petty, jealous cat who already resents the attention I give Tiny, so I daren't introduce a third...particularly a cat who looks a bit like him!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Tinker has now been reserved and will be leaving for her lovely forever home in two weeks time. The family who are adopting her are moving so they want to wait until they are in their new home instead of having her now and risking upsetting her again in a few weeks. They are also having a ragdoll kitten around the same time - I'm sure Tinker will be a very gentle new mommy for their new baby 'Teddy' 

In case i haven't mentioned, Minnie has already gone to her new home with a veterinary nurse who works at the vets i use


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

That fantastic news. Minnie is such a sweetie shame I couldn't have another :crying:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news, good luck lovely Tinker.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm soooooo pleased CG . I kept thinking about Tinker as I think she stole my heart when you first posted


----------

